# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  материнская плата не грузит windows

## arsenal_87

Доброго времени суток! У меня материнская плата ECS G31T-M7 REV 7.0  на нее не ставится винда, мои действия : включаю мамку (отключаю все устройства только VGA кабель к встроенной видюхе питание к БП и клава PS/2. привод DVD самсунг сата (еще пробовал внешний привод USB) жесткий диск сата seagate 500 гига ( еще пробовал сата 120 гига) подключаю все устройства захожу в БИОС делаю привод первым ок - идет установка - загрузка файлов потом как будто перезагружается и черный экран и мигает курсор в верхнем левом углу и все........ Какие могут быть варианты? дистрибутив менял одна голая + две сборки + виндоус 7. планки озу менял, вздутых конденсаторов нет, южный мост греется но не сильно (или это южный тупит не пойму?) clear CMOS делал и через БИОС дефолтные настройки тоже:( Кто что может подсказать буду рад!!!

----------


## jocker_fog

винда 64 или 86, и в bios выставлено ahci или ide, думаю где-то в эту степь, либо перепрошить мать.
а че за проц и память?
G31T-M7 supports Intel 45nm Core 2 Duo and Core 2 Quad processors (Wolfdale)

----------


## arsenal_87

> винда 64 или 86, и в bios выставлено ahci или ide, думаю где-то в эту степь, либо перепрошить мать.
> а че за проц и память?
> G31T-M7 supports Intel 45nm Core 2 Duo and Core 2 Quad processors (Wolfdale)


винда 86, в биос выставлено................ кстати нет такой функции ahci или ide, перепрошить не получается не знаю как.:blush:

---------- Post added at 23:48 ---------- Previous post was at 23:31 ----------

Насчет прошивки: взял флешку сделал из нее загрузочный MS-DOS, скопировал в нее файлы которые скачал с оф сайта (файлы биос и прошивальщик) загружаюсь с флешки набираю команду C:> afudos 100301s.rom p/b/n/c/x и нажимаю ENTER,  он мне говорит ERROR CoMMAND или же fail name че то не то!!! В чем может быть проблема? уже раз 10 перепробовал и так и эдак

----------


## jocker_fog

мать мне совсем неизвестная, но известный сокет 775й, для начала ну я бы попробовал установить винду с привода ide а не sata, там у вас вроде синий разъем и желательно с одной планкой памяти
на счет прошивки: тонкостей этого биоса опять же не знаю но может флешка не в fat32 отформатирована
ну и хотелось бы по подробнее про остальные ингридиенты и мать собсно ранее была ли рабочая,
да чуть не забыл, там на материнке вроде есть post индикатор дак вот когда этот черный экран возникает, че пост молчит что ли, то-есть типа по железу все гуд а windows не идет(те дистрибутивы, что ставили, были ли ранее опробованы на др комп)
последняя прошивка тут http://driver.ru/?H=G31T-M7%20%28V7....8Elitegroup%29 
либо с офсайта http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pro...uID=16&LanID=0
ну и тонкости: http://www.ecs.com.tw/extra/flashutl/index.html

----------

arsenal_87 (27.01.2013)

----------


## arsenal_87

> мать мне совсем неизвестная, но известный сокет 775й, для начала ну я бы попробовал установить винду с привода ide а не sata, там у вас вроде синий разъем и желательно с одной планкой памяти
> на счет прошивки: тонкостей этого биоса опять же не знаю но может флешка не в fat32 отформатирована
> ну и хотелось бы по подробнее про остальные ингридиенты и мать собсно ранее была ли рабочая,
> да чуть не забыл, там на материнке вроде есть post индикатор дак вот когда этот черный экран возникает, че пост молчит что ли, то-есть типа по железу все гуд а windows не идет(те дистрибутивы, что ставили, были ли ранее опробованы на др комп)
> последняя прошивка тут http://driver.ru/?H=G31T-M7%20%28V7....8Elitegroup%29 
> либо с офсайта http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pro...uID=16&LanID=0
> ну и тонкости: http://www.ecs.com.tw/extra/flashutl/index.html


так по порядку попробовал я установить винду с IDE проблема такая же черный экран и курсор мигает
мать раньше была рабочей все началось с того что не грузилась винда просто где логотип загрузка и все.......... стоит гадина
через флешку я сделал загрузочную MS-DOS и думаю там все сделал правильно как по инструкции (перепроверил раз 5!!!!)
прошивальщик и файл биоса с оф сайта
чет я сомневаюсь что именно с железом все гуд ( дистрибутивы ранее были опробованы на другом железе)
ингридиенты CPU DualCore E5500/ RAM 2 Gb Zeppelin  FSB 800/ CD-ROM IDE /500 Gb sata /450 W Safe Power

----------


## arsenal_87

Фото-0021.jpg вот скриншоты как я делаю

----------


## jocker_fog

зная приколы intel 3х чипсета с памятью (у самого была asus p5kc), винда на этапе установки слетала, лечилось понижением частоты памяти.
по прошивке, а точнее по флешкам - ну не все делаются загрузочными тоже вариант
в общем под подозрением остается ddr2 память и сама материнка и странно что она не пищит и пост ни че не пишет...

----------


## arsenal_87

А как понизить частоту памяти? С прошивкой все решилось обновил я БИОС:yes: 
Попытался установить винду..................... так же! Кстати Южник у меня греется :confused: ну палец не обжигает, но греется............. может из за него вся проблема?

----------


## jocker_fog

понижение частоты картинку залил туда http://jumpshare.com/b/r7qm31
с учетом того радиатора что я видел, думаю до 50°С на южмосте норма для этой матери.
попутно проверьте перемычку на ide-приводе (slave-master) в принципе значения не имеет, но чем черт не шутит
(пересмотрелся фоток, уже зашел в спецификацию на вашей ревизии таки нет post индикатора, печалька)

----------


## Cheechako

> ...идет установка - загрузка файлов потом как будто перезагружается и черный экран и мигает курсор в верхнем левом углу...





> ...все началось с того что не грузилась винда просто где логотип...


Я бы диск проверил; работоспособность прочего железа можно посмотреть, загрузив какую-нибудь Ubuntu :blush:

----------


## jocker_fog

ну для верности согласен с Cheechako
там livecd сидит http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3146678

----------


## arsenal_87

понизил я частоту памяти.......... не помогло
Live CD, Acronis тож не грузяться 
работоспособность прочего железа проверена

----------


## Cheechako

> ...Live CD, Acronis тож не грузяться...


Проблемы с загрузкой Windows Live встречаются часто, потому и поминал Ubuntu; Acronis - странно, обычно без проблем :confused:
Относительно состояния электролитов - расположенные рядом с процесором обычно нельзя осмотреть, не снимая радиатор, что частенько делать лень ;)
В принципе, похоже на неисправность системной платы/проблемы с питанием: при слабом энергопотреблении всё хорошо, при повышении нагрузки - стоп. Из возможного, но относительно маловероятного - контакты (шлейф HDD, память, питание...).

----------


## jocker_fog

ах если б была возможность поставить другую плашку памяти...:(

----------


## arsenal_87

ставил я другую память без результатно!!!

----------


## jocker_fog

приплыли... снимаем радиаторы, звоним мать, ищем горелую гадость...

----------


## arsenal_87

> приплыли... снимаем радиаторы, звоним мать, ищем горелую гадость...


а как прозвонить материнку? ссылку дадите:DИ?
просто я в этом деле еще  чайник:blush:

----------


## jocker_fog

> а как прозвонить материнку? ссылку дадитеИ?


 ой ой ой http://www.rom.by/book/Rukovodstvo_p...rinskih_plat_0 и тестер вам в помощь...

...на данном этапе уж лучше, мне кажется будет в контору к спецам, но если есть время и желание...и тестер...

----------


## Floopy

Добрый день! много времени прошло, но мало ли. Абсолютно такая же проблема с такой же материнкой (разве, что через акронис работает), может подскажите как проблему решили?

----------

